

Show HN: Content Marketing Tool - leefireant
http://digitalcontenthacks.com/uprise-io-brand-new-content-marketing-tool/

======
xyby
Like on many websites, there is just too much clutter for me here to stay
longer then a second. I made a screenshot and marked everything I hate about
that page. I wish all that noise would go away. Then I would read the text.

[http://i.imgur.com/aUH3CjM.png](http://i.imgur.com/aUH3CjM.png)

Am I the only one that feels this way?

